
I was wrong about spreadsheets, and I’m sorry - mpweiher
https://blog.reifyworks.com/i-was-wrong-about-spreadsheets-and-im-sorry-59998ea8cefd#.69rnwqyci
======
codr4life
The problem with Excel is the wall you hit once you reach a certain level of
complexity. If you're looking for a pure code solution, using a data flow
library ([https://common-lisp.net/project/cells/](https://common-
lisp.net/project/cells/)) takes some of the weight of your shoulders.

